# Covert Lora camera system VS Cuddeback IR long range system



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

Both systems can link multiple cameras to a home base or camera that will then send pics to your phone . Not many reviews on the Covert system a lot of reviews on the Cuddeback system 
but both systems it seems the reviews are mostly 5 star or 1 star nothing in between 
have asked this on other sights and all I get is what brands other people use and how great they are 
not interested in other brands I would like to try a multi camera system and would like input from those who have used them 
thank you in advance


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

also interested in info


----------



## sfsapper (Jun 14, 2021)

Well I can only tell you my experience so far with the Lora system. like you i was debating between cuddeback and the covert system. FYI Covert was recently bought by Feradyne outdoors. So I decided to go with the Covert system, Verizon to be specific. I have a signal booster on my house for Verizon because we have very low signal. So I like the covert because it has a small led screen on the base and on the cameras so you can view photos the cuddeback did not. Also the covert seemed to have a longer max range. Ok so first I received 1 base and 1 lc32 camera. I could not activate them, for reason in their system the camera was coming up as an AT&T and would not let me register, I had to call and wait 2 days for them to manually add the camera to my account. Then the cameras would not link to each other because of some issue in their system again. So now I finally get them to link, get them set up in my house and take them to the woods. I had to set the base station about 45 yards from my house so it could make contact with my Verizon signal booster and the signal was poor, i could not get it any closer to my house because the LC32 camera(transmitting camera was only about 250-300 yards from the base and it had poor signal. So here we go everything is set up in the woods and I get a notification that I received a couple pictures. I look and the animal filter does not work, its a deer but when you select the deer filter it doesn't show the picture. Anyway so far im not happy with these things. sop about 3 weeks go by and I have received 3 picture, that's it. Now i used to have a regular cheap $50 wild game innovations camera in the same spot that would collect 20-40 pictures a day from everything from squirrels and raccoons to fox, coyote and deer. So keeping in mind they are only 300 yards apart max and it says they can go up to 1100 feet from the base station i wonder if it just because of signal. Sure enough there are 20 some pictures on the camera by my stand and it didn't transmit to the base station. so I move them a little closer to get a stronger signal. Same thing happens, in a 3 month time i collected 50 some pictures that only transmitted about 6 to the base station and app, and the batteries died on both and I didn't even know, the app said the batteries were at 80% in fact right now the app says battery is at 60% the signal strength is 60% and the cameras are in my house with the batteries out because they died. I contacted support they suggested I buy 3 signal booster antennas, 1 for the lc32 cameras, and 2 for the base station. I almost want to try the cuddeback system before i sink more money into this system, the cuddeback system daisy chains between cameras so you can set them further out, LORA the cameras have to connect directly to the base station individually so depending on terrain you may not be able to set them as far away from the base as you want. Also you will need a solar panel and rechargeable batteries for the lora, like i said they were out there for 3 months and dies at some point and I have no clue when.


----------



## Mtjeff (Sep 10, 2021)

I've been struggling with the Lora setup. I have 3 cameras in the mountains and the Verizon signal is strong, so that's not been an issue. If the lc32 unit is in line of sight, it communicates with the base unit at impressive distances, all of the 1100 yards advertised. However, get a small hilltop in between and the distance for communication is reduced greatly, often not even 100 yards. I am also thinking there is a correlation to the base unit being located above or below the lc32 cameras, though support claims this isn't an issue. So far I've tried the booster on the base unit. It appears to get any real distance "over the hill" I'm going to have to try boosters on the lc32's as well. Also agree with Sfsapper that the battery readout for the base unit is unreliable.


----------

